
Micromort - revorad
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micromort
======
MiguelHudnandez
Wow, what a compelling unit of measurement. Now I'm interested in these
measurements in micromorts:

    
    
        * sitting at a desk for eight hours 
           (calculated in months of this activity level)
        * driving while exhausted
        * skipping a meal
        * skipping sleep

